# After the test?



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

So after the test on May 19th. How long after do you hear something or how does the rest of the process work?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Well first you would have to be high enough on the civil service list for the department you put down, usually your home town where you have residency preference. Then that department has to actually have a position and call for a list. For every position they call a list for minimum of Position X 2 +1 , so if they hire two they call for five names minimum from the top. Your department however might choose to take laterals and therefore no new hires at all. You might never get a card at all and have to take the exam again in two years. But if you do get called, usually involves a 4-10 month process depending where you are from the time they call for the names.


----------



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I heard that the MBTA will be doing some hiring. Do you know how that works is that also selected by the town/area that you reside in?


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

xterra55 said:


> Thanks for the info! I heard that the MBTA will be doing some hiring. Do you know how that works is that also selected by the town/area that you reside in?


No residency requirement/preferance for MBTA... make sure you list is as one of your additional choices. After the test you will receive a letter indicating your score. You will also be able to log onto the HRD website and view the list, in order, of your selected towns.


----------

